# 301 engine?



## Swifty (Jun 4, 2009)

any good?..i have a chance at one that apparently is in good shape and was used in a stock car...worth getting?


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

my opionion is no. stay way from the 301. spend extra and get a 400. it will perform any way you can afford to build it. you can build the lower end up till you have money for heads and cam.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

301 = junk :cheers


----------



## Swifty (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks guys that's what i expected for answers...just wasnt positive still looking...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

301's are boat anchors. No parts interchangability, poor performing smog motor. You'd be better off with a 326, 389, 400, etc.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

anyone taken a look at the intake on a 301? the ONE hole is the side oh the waterneck opening hole, to bad nobody makes peformance pats fo theme i bet if thay wert being choked to deaf by that pore intake th smog junk pore flowing pipes and a ****ty cam it be a good performer haha but thare right a 326,350,389/400/421/428/455 would do all you wanted, at one tiem the pontiac 326 and 350s went liked but with all the aftermarket parts and the fact heads off say a gto and the 3/2s will fit it mean theme little ponchos can do just has good has thare brothers now. a 301 is made the meet gov. standeds not the peformance folks, by the way why did thay not make it bassed on a pontiac block?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

301s are liek a chevy 305, tahre a gm v8 so im sure thay run ok but nether of theme two were made to perform so if you want a v8 to get you from point a to point b, it will work, if you want to smoke the tireds doing it, try a pontiac 350, thay tend to be cheaper thin the others and all the peformance goodies will fit.


----------

